# Very busy Saturday: Part 1



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Some of us SF Bay Area guys decided to do a little drive...

















Won't be San Francisco without FOG even though it's the first day of Summer 









Complete pics at:
www.pbase.com/jeffwong/pescadero

Jeff


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

very nice. Do you have any more pics of the silver m3 on lm's?


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks! More pics of Alex's car can be seen in this thread.

http://216.118.86.224/m3forum/showthread.php?threadid=10595

Jeff



KEVlN said:


> *very nice. Do you have any more pics of the silver m3 on lm's? *


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

JeffW: What wheel/tire sizes are you running, especially in the rear? 
I like that staggered look better than stock as it fills the wheelwells better...


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Steve,

Front's are 19x8.5 with 245/35 series tires 
Rear's are 19x10 with 285/30 series tires

80% of the time people thinks that I have already lowered the car but actually it's still on stock suspension, with the 285's in the back I need to roll fenders or else it will rub.










Jeff



steve dunham said:


> *JeffW: What wheel/tire sizes are you running, especially in the rear?
> I like that staggered look better than stock as it fills the wheelwells better... *


----------

